# NEED HELP MTX TC6001



## Exquisite_ (Mar 19, 2012)

So i was parked and my amp blew a fuse, i replaced it and there was nothing when i turned it up the sub made a poping noise and blew the fuse again. So i took it out and took it apart finding this..(See pic). I tried looking up the part and found Reference designators Q400 and Q401. They are PZTA06 and PZTA56. MTX part numbers for these parts are MDB008 and MDB006. But dont know where to buy this or if there is more to this. Can someone please help me!!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

sounds like the VC are fried on the subwoofer


----------

